# 1955 977



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

What exactly is the little guy supposed to do? Does he move on his own, or does it require "motivation" from the omnipotent operator?

Not getting anything just sitting on a juiced track...no light, buzz, nothing.


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

What ARE you talking about?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

rkenney said:


> What ARE you talking about?


It is an animated caboose car that has a little man on the back.
I would assume that the little man moves somehow?

I looked for instructions but just came up with pictures of some.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

The man moves to the side of the platform to "see" the consist. Breaking the power will make him move.


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

rkenney said:


> What ARE you talking about?


A year 1955, car 977. Sorry 'bout that.



flyernut said:


> ...Breaking the power will make him move.


Bummer. I've got nothing. I'll monkey with those little brass rivet/nail thingies another day.
Thanks


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

Well I felt so stupid for not recognizing your model by the title of your post, that I spent some time determining what a 1955 977 is (definately not a Porsche for that year).

Not exactly what your looking for but I did come across this post that has a wiring diagram and some operating tips.

Hope this helps.

http://www.trainweb.org/s-trains/projects/flagman.htm


----------

